# Sage Bambino Plus Crema



## Coffee 21 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi all,

I have a Sage Bambino Plus, but the crema of the espresso is way too thick for my taste. Whilst I can understand it's a desirable characteristic for most, it's unnatural for me. It's impossible to penetrate through the crema and create latte art. I've tried several different ground coffee (I don't own a grinder) and i'm almost certain it's not from the coffee. Does anyone know if that's due to the pressurized basket? If I purchase the non- pressurized will it change matters? Has anyone experienced change of crema with the non- pressurized?


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Get rid of the pressurised basket and get yourself a non-pressurised. When did you get your machine? I got one in June and it came with both sets of baskets so it seems quite random who gets the non-pressurised baskets with these machines for some reason.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

If you don't have a grinder and use a non-pressurised basket, your will get really fast shots (aka: gushers). If you don't like crema, you can use a spoon and remove it? Or, if you give it a quick stir, it should dissipate.

You are the first person that I know who says that Crema is hindering your latte art. 🙂

In my opinion, you are pointing fingers at the wrong crowd.

Again, if you don't want crema in espresso... Try the above, or try Aeropress? Moka Pot? V60?


----------



## jrwales (3 mo ago)

I had a similar problem. I was told to ditch the pressurised basket. The cream is very thin now though????


----------

